# Weaning age



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

In the thread "egg to weaning", it shows the baby weaned at 47 days.....Is that the typical weaning age of Cockatiels?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

anywhere from that to 56 days (8 weeks) from what I've read and seen, at least the breeder I got two birds from weans his at 8 weeks.


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Oh ok. Because I'm planning to keep them for about 10 weeks minimum....


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

You should let the birds wean at their own pace. I have know my uncle to have birds wean as early as 7 weeks or as late as 11-12 weeks. Don't rush them. Once they are eating on their own and are refusing their daily feedings then you can wean them completely.


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Kfelton_ Can you check Jagger and Grace's babies and tell me what you think their mutation look like??


----------

